
Multimodal routing with open source transit and map data - glennon
https://mapzen.com/projects/turn-by-turn/?d=0&lat=40.7259&lng=-73.9805&z=12&c=multimodal&st_lat=37.80693585437371&st_lng=-122.40692138671874&st=2%20Bay%20Street%2C%20San%20Francisco%2C%20CA%2C%20USA&end_lat=37.74927215926059&end_lng=-122.42700576782227&end=1351%20Church%20Street%2C%20San%20Francisco%2C%20CA%2C%20USA&use_bus=0.5&use_rail=0.6&use_transfers=0.4&dt=2016-05-10T08%3A00&dt_type=1
======
glennon
The [http://www.opentripplanner.org](http://www.opentripplanner.org) project
is working on open multimodal routing too, and they have an associated Android
app. Starting with OTP and Mapzen, it is good to finally see the first steps
toward commercial-grade routing implementations on open data.

